# Ladyfingers - Barbie - Afternoon Winter Wedding Maid of Honot/Bridesmaid Gown, Hat, & Bouquet



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Barbie Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
December, 2014

AFTERNOON WINTER WEDDING - MAID OF HONOR/BRIDESMAID GOWN and HAT

#3 and #8 double pointed or circular needles
Markers
#3 weight baby sport or DK yarn - Use 3 shades of the same colored yarn:
Light coral, medium coral, dark coral
Light pink, medium pink, rose
Light blue, medium blue, darker blue 
Light lavender, lavender, purple
White short eyelash yarn for trim on skirts
Metallic or furry long eyelash yarn for trim on skirts

Maid of Honor: Use light colored yarn
Bridesmaid: Use medium colored yarn
Bridesmaid: Use darker colored yarn

With #3 needles, cast on 44 stitches. Knit 1 row.
Row 1: (Right Side) - Knit 6, BIND OFF 10, Knit 12, BIND OFF 10, Knit 6. = 24 sts.
Row 2: (Wrong Side) - Knit 6, CAST ON 3, Knit 12, CAST ON 3, Knit 6. = 30 sts.
Knit in stockinet stitch for 4 rows.
Place markers to decrease down to the waist, as follows:
Knit 3, place marker, Knit 10, place marker, Knit 4, place marker, Knit 10, place marker, Knit 3. = 30 sts. Purl back with NO decreases.
NOTE: You will decrease ONLY on the 10 stitches between the markers on each side. You will ALWAYS keep the first 3 stitches, middle 4 stitches, and the last 3 stitches with no change, as follows:
Knit 3, slip marker, slip 1, knit 1, pass knit stitch over slipped stitch, knit 6, knit 2 together, slip marker, knit 4, slip marker, slip 1, knit 1, PSSO, knit 6, knit 2 together, slip marker, knit 3. = 26 sts.
Purl back across the row, slipping markers, with no decrease.
Knit 3, SM, slip 1, knit 1, PSSO, knit 4, knit 2 together, SM, knit 4, SM, slip 1, knit 1, PSSO, knit 4, knit 2 together, SM, Knit 3. = 22 sts.
Purl back with no decrease.
Knit 3, SM, slip 1, knit 1, PSSO, knit 2, knit 2 together, SM, knit 4, SM, slip 1, knit 1, PSSO, knit 2, knit 2 together, SM, Knit 3. = 18 sts.
Purl back with no decrease. DO NOT REMOVE MARKERS.
Knit in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row), slipping markers, for 4 rows - to waist.
Increase for hips:
Knit across increasing BEFORE first, AFTER second, BEFORE third, and AFTER fourth markers. = 22 sts.
Purl back, slipping markers, with no increases.
Continue to increase in this manner until stitches are divided on the needle, as follows:
6 - marker - 4 - marker - 10 - marker - 4 - marker - 6. = 30 sts. 
Purl back and REMOVE MARKERS.

Full Skirt:
Change to #8 needles. *Knit in front/back/front of first stitch, knit 3, knit in front/back/front of next stitch, knit 3 - continue from * to end of the row. Dont worry if it doesnt come out even. You just need a nice full skirt.
Purl back with no increasing.
Work in stockinet stitch for 6 rows.
Drop dress yarn and attach white short eyelash yarn. Knit 2 rows.
Drop white eyelash yarn. Attach metallic or furry glitter trim. Knit 2 rows.
Cut glitter trim. Pick up white eyelash trim. Knit 2 rows. 
Cut white eyelash trim. Pick up dress yarn and knit 2 rows.
Next Row: *Knit in front/back/front of first stitch, knit 3, knit in front/back/front of next stitch, knit 3 - continue from * to end of the row.
Row 1: (WRONG SIDE) - Knit 1, * yarn over, knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row. 
Row 2: (Right Side) - Knit across the row.
Work Rows 1 and 2 two more times.
Knit 3 rows. Bind off.

Hat:

With #3 needles and the same colored yarn you knit for the Maid of Honor or Bridesmaid gown - cast on 18 stitches. Knit 6 rows.
Increase in every 3rd stitch across the row. = 25 sts. Knit 4 rows.
Increase in every 2nd stitch across the row. = 37 sts. Knit 4 rows.
Increase in every stitch across the row. = 74 sts. Bind off.
Sew the two ends together to form a donut shape. The hole should be large enough to fit on the dolls head, and also tight enough to stay on while playing. Pull the dolls hair through the hole and position the hat around the dolls face. It should have a rippled effect.

Bouquet:

Use all 3 colors that you use in the gowns and crochet (or form simple crochet chains hooked together to form a loose flower shape). Make a simple flower in each color. Then crochet a chain stitch edge around one of the flowers in the cluster of 3 with green yarn. Attach all 3 flowers together on the bottom and use strands of yarn to tie around the dolls hand. I used a cream colored yarn to sew a simple x on one of the flowers, just for a simple accent for the bouquet. This is optional.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

So pretty


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Lovely dresses!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you Elaine. Have bookmarked it


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Stunningly gorgeous.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful!! Boy it is so good to have you back.


----------



## Gretsara (Dec 9, 2014)

Very pretty! Thank you for sharing them!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is adorable. Thank you.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Beautiful dress. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you so much they are adorable! 

Did you post the pattern for the dress in your avatar at some point? I missed it!! That is special too. As my youngest daughter just got married this fall and my granddaughter (her niece) was part of the wedding she is now all weddings so I would love to make that for her dolls too. 

I love your patterns and really appreciate your sharing your talent with all of us! Lynn


----------



## Dfern (May 13, 2014)

You knit some pretty clothes for Barbie, looking forward to knitting them. Thanks so much for giving these cute patterns to us.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

What a lovely bridesmaid pattern you have created! You must have very nimble fingers (and much patience)to work so beautifully with tiny items like the bouquet. Thank you for sharing your designs - just looking at them is a pleasure.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

As always Elaine, gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Elaine, they are adorable!!!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your patterns. These are also beautiful, like all the others you have shared. :thumbup:


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

The Afternoon Wedding gown pattern for Barbie will follow soon. It is a short gown with a double full skirt - plain garter stitch (for fullness) for the under skirt and a very full yarn over pattern for the top skirt. This gown is trimmed at the neckline and on the skirt with white short glittery/furry eyelash yarn. Instead of a veil, this short gown has a big hat in the same yarn over pattern as the skirt. I posted a photo of the wedding ensemble: bridal gown and her attendants in the "Pictures" section here.

One of our knitters asked where to find the pattern for my avatar photo of the AG doll in her bridal outfit......go to "Search", type "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns". Then scroll down through 7 pages to find postings by "Daeanarah" - who provides us with a PDF download button for all Ladyfingers patterns. In the "Comments" section she will list the TITLE of the pattern, followed by "download". Just click "download" to open a very nice copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

The gowns are lovely and the patterns look like they are very easy to follow. Thanks for generously sharing them.


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

I check everyday to see if you have posted anything. Even though I don't knit for Barbie I am excited to read and admire your posting. Hope to hear from you again soon.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Thankyou for the cute outfits!


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you. Never thought I would be knitting Barbie clothes but my 3 year old granddaughter is into Barbie so I must. Thank you.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you for the link. I missed it before and there are even more patterns I hadn't seen! So wonderful to have such a talent. We appreciate your generosity!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Lovely Gowns - Thank you for sharing the patterns your amazing designs :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

had oodles of patterns when i got Crochet World. couldn't take them when we moved. did them for my now 38 yo daughter. now have a 5 yo gd and she is starting to get into the 18" and Barbie. have to build up pattern collection.can knit and crochet. i guess i'll be really busy for a few years(am 70). it should keep me out of trouble??????


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Sorry for the wait, had to order a new Microsoft Word. sigh.

Here it is in PDF.

Enjoy.

Happy Knitting

Rhyana


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Sorry for the wait, had to order a new Microsoft Word. sigh.

Here it is in PDF.

Enjoy.

Happy Knitting

Rhyana


----------

